# Dish Vs DirectV



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Well it has finally happened. Dish is comparing there price of service against DirectV's. In my opinion they should be going in together and opposing Cable companies. I know they are separate companies and all. I didn't know that Dish needed to go this route for new customers. Dish does have a outstanding value going right now. Why go against the other Satelitte carriers to try and get more? Is Dish loosing that many customers? We all know that spring time is here and people are going outdoors and doing things. This happens every spring and summer. You lose customers or some put there account on hold for the summer time.:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Cable Lover (Jun 19, 2007)

If I had to go satellite, it would be with DirecTV.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If all Dish is comparing is the base package prices then yey they'll come out looking good. But then start to add in all the different fees they charge, which typically are higher then DirecTV and the picture doesn't look that good.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

If you think they are losing subs now wait till the NFL season starts. DirecTV will relaly pick up.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Dish is cheaper for certain setups. As stated above their base packages can be cheaper based on what you want. They have to compete with DirecTV right now and not cable. DirecTV posted huge numbers and Dish did not. That's what investors really look at. If you're going to invest in a DBS which one would you put your money in with last years results. They need to slow down DirecTV's sub growth and really retain/add a lot of new customers. Both Dish and DirecTV have packages that cost them money monthly but their motto is if they're at least with us they're not with someone else. Both low end packages are not profit makers but they keep the numbers up.


----------



## xmodrelic (May 4, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which to go with right now. I almost rushed in with dish but I'm having second thoughts now, I even pushed the DNW install date back a month so I could look into it a bit more. 

Cost is not that big of a deal to me but I hate hidden charges and overpriced ppv.

PQ is pretty high on the list right above HD channel lineup. How do the bit rates compare for the two in general and the new 1080/24 vod's? I also heard dish only offers one 1080/24 movie a month and dtv has 30- is that true?

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

xmodrelic said:


> I'm trying to decide which to go with right now. I almost rushed in with dish but I'm having second thoughts now, I even pushed the DNW install date back a month so I could look into it a bit more.
> 
> Cost is not that big of a deal to me but I hate hidden charges and overpriced ppv.
> 
> ...


i would assume their 'hidden fees' are no different from directv. my bill runs maybe a dollar or two higher than advertised when you add taxes and fees.

i don't see directv's picture as being any better than dish network.

a lot of people have varying opinions, but mine is that dish's picture is the same.

the picture varies by what 'program' you are watching. some HD channels air programs that don't look that sharp, but it would be the same on directv.


----------



## xmodrelic (May 4, 2009)

brant said:


> i would assume their 'hidden fees' are no different from directv. my bill runs maybe a dollar or two higher than advertised when you add taxes and fees.
> 
> i don't see directv's picture as being any better than dish network.
> 
> ...


Well what I mean by hidden fees is on the surface, comparing packages, one may be cheaper but when I called to setup dish they hit me up for 15$ a month for not hooking up 3 of my receivers to a phone line/broadband(first one was free). Also hit me for another $5 for local channels. Still they gave me a big break if I sign for two years but its still a surprise and not something I can directly compare to dtv. Are fees like this normal? Does dtv have similar ones or ones that are different?

As far as PQ, Im getting the sense the two are very close, although Im very interested in the detail of both of their new 1080p services such as PQ, number of movies available, and price per movies.

Also while Im on the topic, how do the dvr's compare? I know dtv has twice the hd space but dish at 55hrs is already double cable/fios so PQ and interface quality take priority.

Maybe I'm being a little anal but I've made service mistakes in the past and i cant get anything strait from the companies themselves.

Now Im definitely taking over this thread but I feel the details that concern me should concern everyone else
Thanks


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

PQ is equal HBO looks better on Dish IMHO,but overall you can't tell the difference.

When it comes to DVRs theres no competition;I had Directv for 7 years and their HDDVR for 3 and after about 2 1/2 months with Dish the VIP dvrs are way better.

Overall I find I get more for the same I paid with Directv,but to each his own. If you love sports and I mean LOVE sports than Directv is still the best choice.


----------



## xmodrelic (May 4, 2009)

Brandon428 said:


> PQ is equal HBO looks better on Dish IMHO,but overall you can't tell the difference.
> 
> When it comes to DVRs theres no competition;I had Directv for 7 years and their HDDVR for 3 and after about 2 1/2 months with Dish the VIP dvrs are way better.
> 
> Overall I find I get more for the same I paid with Directv,but to each his own. If you love sports and I mean LOVE sports than Directv is still the best choice.


Thanks for the info, would you know what Dtv drv box you were using? Those slight diff in PQ mean a lot to me. Artifacts are really magnified by a 50".

Not a sports fan at all but I've been hearing dtv is known for that.

At this point I think I'm going with dish network but I just canceled my install with them. The new receivers(922) with slingbox built in will be out in June which would cost extra to upgrade, I rather just deal with cablevision for a month until then and get the upgrade free with a new install.

the only thing that is really frustrating me with DNW is this crap about using one receiver of two tv's. They make it sound like a big positive, like its some great new tech that i have to have but really it compromises the quality of my dvrs. the two rooms that need a dvr are the HT room and the kids room, i dont want to share a tuner with a little girl who record 10 hrs of hanna montanna a week:nono: They wanted $200 for separate dvr's, if i cant work this out I may go dtv. At lest I have a month to figure this out for sure.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

The Directv receivers I had were 2 R-15s and 2 HR-20s. I watched Directv and Dish on my 60" SXRD and honestly FIOS is the only provider that can offer better picture quality and you won't see a difference in quality between Directv and Dish.

You won't be able to get the 922 for free. It's gonna cost 200 for new and existing customers,but to me worth every penny for all its features. You should be able to get a 722 for free and a 622 or 612 for 99. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

the charge for not connecting the receiver to a phone line is not made very clear on the website; you are right about that. 

but the $5 local charge is made very clear on the website.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

RAD said:


> If all Dish is comparing is the base package prices then yey they'll come out looking good. But then start to add in all the different fees they charge, which typically are higher then DirecTV and the picture doesn't look that good.


No doubt. Let's compare what I have now with Direct to the comparable package with Dish. I got this off of Dish's website so it may not be 100% accurate.

250+ channels, 2 DVRs, HD access, locals, and HD extra?

For me with D*:
$58 for Total Choice Plus (200+ channels)
$6.00 for DVR service (both DVRs on the account)
$10.00 for HD
$5.00 for HD extra (the HD only channels)
$5.00 for the additional receiver
$0.00 for locals (2 full time HD RSNs and 8 locals in HD)

*Total = $84*

I did not include EI since it is not possible to compare.

--------------------------------------------------------------

According to Dish's website the comparable package to mine would be:

$58 Classic Gold (250+ channels)
$5 for locals (only 6 in HD) and my 2 RSNs are not full time
$10 for HD access
$10 for Platinum HD (similar to D* HD Extra)
$12 for DVR service (2 DVRs)

*Total = $95*

Cannot include EI since they do not offer it.

It looks like I pay less with Direct. I also do not have my receiver hooked to a phone line so Dish would charge me a fee for that as well.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

brant said:


> i would assume their 'hidden fees' are no different from directv. my bill runs maybe a dollar or two higher than advertised when you add taxes and fees.
> 
> i don't see directv's picture as being any better than dish network.
> 
> ...


Dish has many more fees than Direct.

Dish charges a fee for locals, Directs local fees are included
Dish charges a fee for not connecting your receiver to a phone line or broadband, Direct does not
Dish charges a DVR fee for EACH DVR, Direct only charges a single DVR fee for all DVRs
Dish charges a higher HD extra fee than Direct

Plus, Dish's packages are so confusing. Even long time subs are often dumbfounded by what is included and what is not. Sometimes new HD is placed in one package, but not the comparable HD only package.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> Dish has many more fees than Direct.
> 
> Dish charges a fee for locals, Directs local fees are included


It actually lets you save a few bucks if you have an antenna. Dish's package prices are lower than direct, even with locals included. No biggie.



DodgerKing said:


> Dish charges a fee for not connecting your receiver to a phone line or broadband, Direct does not


Connect to a phone line. Problem solved.



DodgerKing said:


> Dish charges a DVR fee for EACH DVR, Direct only charges a single DVR fee for all DVRs


Can't help you there.



DodgerKing said:


> Dish charges a higher HD extra fee than Direct


 Dish charges $10 to add HD to each of their standard programming packages. That's exacly what DirecTV charges. What were you saying?



DodgerKing said:


> Plus, Dish's packages are so confusing. Even long time subs are often dumbfounded by what is included and what is not. Sometimes new HD is placed in one package, but not the comparable HD only package.


When you click on the title of a package, a list will appear showing what is included. I don't understand all this confusion between turbo and classic packages. They are separate things entirely. Click the name, see what you get.

Dish network is still lower in cost than directv, and they have nicer equipment.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

The phone line deal is the single most misunderstood thing for Direct guys. It's like this, I have 2 dual tuners running 4 rooms (both connected to phone because I like the caller ID feature). So its basically 4 rooms for the price of 2, since Direct would have made me use 4 receivers with an extra $10 monthly. Plus I can start a show I DVRed in the living room and finish it in the bedroom. OR for the past 4 years, with a press of a button, I can have DLB and PiP in the living room.

On a local note, Dish recently turned on HD locals for my DMA, Direct hasn't even bothered with SD here.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

RAD said:


> If all Dish is comparing is the base package prices then yey they'll come out looking good. But then start to add in all the different fees they charge, which typically are higher then DirecTV and the picture doesn't look that good.


Rad, I am here to verify your statement.

I have been researching very carefully a move to DISH, but I wanted to stay with roughly the same package, including locals, and level of service (1 HD TV with HD access, 2 SD sets, DVR on all). I was interested in what I would be paying after my promotional period ended.

After factoring in all the fees, and checking with DISH national and two retailers, I came up with these numbers:

*DIRECTV Choice Xtra + HD DVR
(current package)*
_Basic package (including HD access, DVR service, and locals): _$75.99 
_Two additional SD TVs with DVR: _$10
_Sports Pack: _$12.99
_Protection Plan: _$5.99
_Tax: _$5.25
*Total: $110.22*

*
DISH DVR Advantage Classic Gold 250 + Gold HD*
_Basic package (including locals and DVR service): _$67.99
_HD access: _$10
_Two additional SD TVs with DVR: _$7
_Multi-Sport package: _$5.99
_Protection Plan: _$5.99
_Tax: _$4.85
*Total: $101.82*

With DISH I would be gaining WGN HD and Travel Channel HD . . . but losing GOL TV, FSE, MLB Network and FX HD. Bottom line: NOT WORTH THE SWITCH.

:nono:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Ira Lacher said:


> Rad, I am here to verify your statement.
> 
> I have been researching very carefully a move to DISH, but I wanted to stay with roughly the same package, including locals, and level of service (1 HD TV with HD access, 2 SD sets, DVR on all). I was interested in what I would be paying after my promotional period ended.
> 
> ...


For your configuration you're correct, but I have four HD DVR's and two HD receivers, no protection plan and no Sports Package so for me the costs would be:

*DIRECTV Choice Xtra + HD DVR
(current package)*
Basic package (including HD access, DVR service, and locals): $75.99 
5 additional receivers: $25.00
Tax: $8.33
*Total: $109.32*

*
DISH DVR Advantage Classic Gold 250 + Gold HD*
Basic package (including locals and DVR service): $67.99
HD access: $10
Three addiontional DVR fees: $17.93
5 additional receivers : $25.00
Tax: $9.97
*Total: $130.89*

So for me DirecTV is cheaper then Dish. I'm sure we can go back and forth with all sorts of different configs showing each is better in certain configs. For me the Dish gotcha is the per DVR fee, with four HD DVR's that's the killer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most comparisons come down to a personal decision ... both companies are pretty good and offer decent services. The only way to compare is to look at what YOU want ... configure it with both companies and do the math for the entire length of commitment. The hard part is factoring in the non-financial elements, such as dish size, receiver stability and features.

When I first got DISH I liked that there was a cheap basic package that I could fall back to if money got tight. I ended up subscribing to the 2nd tier, which is roughly equivalent to DirecTV's lowest tier (other than the "Family" packages) because there were enough channels there to be worth the extra $10. But I could fall back.

I also liked the way the system was sold at that time ... I bought my first receiver and DISH in Wal-Mart, installed it myself, and got the purchase price back in the form of a monthly rebate. No one from DISH has ever set foot in my home or yard. I added a second receiver a couple of months later (eBay) and DISH increased the rebate to what it would have been if I had started with a two receiver system.

I've tried to do most of my upgrades without commitments, but now have leased receivers (long enough that the commitment has ended). If DirecTV had one channel that I could not live without then I'd probably switch, but I'm not that kind of viewer. The channels I watch are on both systems and have been since I started subscribing.

Again, personal preference ... they have what I want for a price I will pay. Your setup WILL vary.


----------



## deaincaelo (Feb 5, 2009)

whenever i see someone say direct is cheaper, there are two things i've consistently noticed. first is that the equipment doesnt seem to match the configuration. second is that they keep comparing the direct 200 package with the dish 250 package.

for example:



> DISH DVR Advantage Classic Gold 250 + Gold HD
> Basic package (including locals and DVR service): $67.99
> HD access: $10
> Three addiontional DVR fees: $17.93
> 5 additional receivers : $25.00


assuming its important to have all tv's hd, and no mirroring, the equipment should probably be:

5 additional receivers :35$

ehd fee: 40$ (one time)

-giving 6 single tv HD dvr's for 97.99 + tax (200) or 107.99$ w/ 250.

same with DodgerKing:

basic package (200/250): 48/58$

locals:5$

plat hd: 20$

additional rcvr:7$

total:80/90$ - if you had a home phone or internet, it would be 2$ less.

with any optimized configuration you can either have the DVR fee waived, including the first one, or get the extra tv fee waived. the only thing thats legitimately more with an optimized setup is the 2$ per HDtv, and the 5$ for the extra pack. even in the worst possible demands, its seems like dish is just a few extra dollars for 50 extra channels.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> Rad, I am here to verify your statement.
> 
> I have been researching very carefully a move to DISH, but I wanted to stay with roughly the same package, including locals, and level of service (1 HD TV with HD access, 2 SD sets, DVR on all). I was interested in what I would be paying after my promotional period ended.
> 
> ...


Well, you can now take FXHD off that list.


----------

